# Whats the best worms for my bearded dragon?



## dano123 (May 11, 2013)

Need opinions on best worms for a bearded dragon, i use worms just for treats, e.g wax worms, meal worms, giant meal worms...


----------



## stalincat (Nov 22, 2012)

dano123 said:


> Need opinions on best worms for a bearded dragon, i use worms just for treats, e.g wax worms, meal worms, giant meal worms...


all of the above, plus silk worms, butter worms, morio worms, calci worms. You can give calci as a staple too


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

silk worms are the ultimate worm from what ive read. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Mix up your food sources for beardies. They're complete gluttons normally, but can get very fussy if you're not careful. Mine would eat nothing but morios given half a chance. As well as morios, he gets a mixture of crickets, locusts, mealworms, silkworms, roaches - in fact any insects that I know are safe. He also gets loads of different veg.

During the summer, I try to get a fair amount of wild food. He goes nuts if there's a butterfly or moth around, but since these are getting frighteningly rare, he doesn't get them often. He wiill eat woodlice, but I'm always a bit wary about where these are from. Veg-wise, you can do a lot worse than dandelion leaves and flowers. they're nutritionally great and free! Non wild food that goes down well is fresh coriander. My beardie loves this!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

As already said its all about the variety! but....Silks are the powerhouse of food sources and mixed with butter worms once or twice a week will really boost up an animal! they have a perfect Ca to P ratio!

I wrote this a short while ago, its a free download so have a read and if it helps you decide then thats great www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/036_PRK_May2013.pdf

good luck!

John


----------

